# Kimber Trigger Adjustment



## seanote

Well I havent been able to find much info on my Compact Custom, it seems to be most similar to the Pro Carry II. Could someone give me some info on adjusting the trigger? It has the adjustment screw in the trigger, question is what direction do you turn it for lighter pull and what are the ranges you can achieve?


----------



## Mike Barham

The screw only controls overtravel, not weight of pull. If you want to alter the pull weight, find a reputable gunsmith familiar with 1911s.


----------



## Guest

Frankly that's something you dont want to mess with yourself anyway; it's real easy to set it too light and have shots fire you didn't intend to shoot. Someone could get killed.


----------



## Baldy

I never mess with a trigger adjustment. There's just to many ways to mess one up if you don't know what your doing.


----------



## milquetoast

As noted above, that screw does not adjust weight of pull, it adjusts amount of overtravel (the distance the trigger moves after the sear has released). The less motion after the hammer falls, the more accurately you can shoot. So, serious target shooters adjust that little screw so that it moves hardly at all after the sear releases. The problem is, if you go one hundredth of an inch too far, the rearward motion of the trigger is restricted to the point where the gun will not fire! If that happens in a target shooting contest, you raise your hand, and then fix it. If it happens in a gunfight, you die.

Here are two options:

Back the screw way, way out so that it isn't doing anything. Try your trigger pull and see if the overtravel is OK the way it is. It may be. If it's OK as is, then throw away the screw so that you never have to worry about it.

Alternatively, screw it all the way in, to the point where the hammer will not fall at all. Then, little by little, back it out until the hammer will fall. If you were going to be a competitive target shooter, you would leave it there. But, the Compact Custom is a defensive pistol, not a target pistol. Back it out one more turn, just so you never have to worry about the gun locking up at the wrong time.


----------



## Guest

I believe that adjustment can still cause an unplanned discharge since you are tightening up the "play" in trigger travel.

I'll state again, DON'T MESS WITH IT, YOU COULD KILL SOMEONE. Take it to a gunsmith and ask some questions then determine if an adjustment is a good idea. Answers to probative questions are free.


----------

